# What is your favourite sidearm



## iceman (Mar 2, 2010)

just got back from vacation in texas, and after spending about 500 bucks in the range, i have to say im in love with anything by kimber, and the fn five seveN so i was wondering what peoples prefrence is on sidearms?


----------



## H2O MAN (Mar 2, 2010)

> What is your favourite sidearm



Mine is the full size Glock 21... it fits my large hands like a custom gun and 13+ rounds of .45 ACP in one hand is nice.


----------



## RetPara (Mar 2, 2010)

Taurus Judge....  do I feel like a pistol or a shotgun?  I have both!!!!


----------



## 0699 (Mar 2, 2010)

Glock Classic - G17 1st Gen

Looking to buy a 19 or 26.


----------



## Voodoo (Mar 2, 2010)

Unfortunatly, I dont have one anymore.....the wife dont like em around the house.....sadness for me but I am chipping away at that verneer. I am trying to get my dad to give me his 1911 .45 nickle plate with ivory hand guards. He won it in a football junk @ work. Basically paid like 5.00 for it. It's a beaut, has ivory hand guards with an eagle on them. The guy who had it said it was a Navy Lt's in Vietnam. I have shot it before and I love it.


----------



## 7point62 (Mar 2, 2010)

The ones I've carried for 30 years...stainless steel Ruger Speed Six 357...blue Smitty M-10 M&P 38sp+P with Pacmyer grips...and the one I just ordered two weeks ago that I _will_ be carrying, the SA 1911-A1 GI Champion 4" 45acp with parkerized finish and walnut grips. (I'd carry a rifle if I could, but they are difficult to stuff under a Hawaiian shirt.:cool:)


----------



## iceman (Mar 2, 2010)

0699 said:


> Glock Classic - G17 1st Gen
> 
> Looking to buy a 19 or 26.


 
i tried a glock il admit there good pistols, but i just couldnt get a comfortable with them. shame really


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 2, 2010)

On trails, 4" S&W 686 (.357), Beretta 96 (.40), but I'm getting very comfortable with my new S&W 1911. Just got a belt holster (kinda non-descript), which clips onto the belt, with a mag pouch in front of it. Bit loose but that's just fine for hiking.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 2, 2010)

Ported XD in 9mm - because that's my only sidearm at the moment


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 2, 2010)

Too many choices,  I don't like causing jealousy among my children of many calibers.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 2, 2010)

HOLLiS said:


> Too many choices, I don't like causing jealousy among my children of many calibers.


 
Have I told you lately that I hate you?  I've seen the Zombie Apocaylypse stash, it is overwhelming...


----------



## Sierra Bravo (Mar 2, 2010)

my wife's ;)
seriously though depends  on the need
usually a G22


----------



## 0699 (Mar 2, 2010)

iceman said:


> i tried a glock il admit there good pistols, but i just couldnt get a comfortable with them. shame really


 
Everyone has their preference.  Strangely enough, I shoot more _accurately_ with my SS 228, but I shoot _better_ with my Glock.

Yes, I know it doesn't make any sense... :confused:


----------



## Trip_Wire (Mar 2, 2010)

I alway had better scores shooting my SIG 226 in 9MM, I carried it on duty in LE until I got SIG 220's authorized for SWAT people. I prefer the .45 caliber pistols; however, I also must use and conform to what I need to do the job at hand and the clothes I'm wear


----------



## peefyloo (Mar 2, 2010)

I love my sig p226 and my wife's p229 in .40


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 2, 2010)

For reliability I love all my Glocks. For Accuracy I love all my 1911’s. For an in between I love my Berretta 92FS. 

All in all I love my G19/G22/G26 for carry and do carry them the most, My Kimber Custom II is my old faithful that sits in my nights stand drawer and my 92FS is the pistol I enjoy shooting at the range the most…


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 2, 2010)

It depends on what pistol I buy this month.  

Last month I picked up the XDm .40 Smith & Wesson and a SA Loaded Black stainless 1911 .45 ACP.  

I carried the Sig P228 9mm for years once I recieved my CCDW permit here in Kentucky.  It's been 100% reliable through all these years.  I have changed barrels twice due to high round counts and springs once.  It still shoots tight enough groups to keep me happy. 

My favorite handgun ??  Springfield Armory TRP Operator and Night Hawk Custom GRP, both 1911's. chambered in .45 ACP


----------



## Mother (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm just starting my collection. Right now I have a Bersa Thunder Plus 380 I really like.  A girl's gotta start somewhere.  I'm looking at a Taurus PT-22 for my next purchase as it will be easier for me to conceal without a coat in the summer. 

Hubby just picked up a Taurus 9mm today and I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## tmroun01 (Mar 3, 2010)

My only firearm Hk USP.40


----------



## iceman (Mar 3, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> It depends on what pistol I buy this month.


 
its reasons like this i need to move to the us


----------



## psyopwilddog (Mar 3, 2010)

Dan Wesson Patriot .45 ACP.


----------



## Manolito (Mar 3, 2010)

On my CCW I have the colt Goverment 380, Sig p239, and Glock 36. The rest stay in the safe and move to the range or back of property in the spring. I do prefer the Sig.


----------



## Billy Bulletproof (Mar 3, 2010)

I hated the look of Glocks and was biased against them for no objective reason when they first came out. 

When the first Glock .45's came out, I got in on a LE Only Special price which was a smoking deal at the time,and bought one, and after shooting it, quickly became a convert. I now think they are an attractive pistol.

I own far more Glocks in different calibers and sizes in my collection now than all other handguns combined. I like the other handguns fine, but I appreciate the qualities of the Glock. For daily  use it is my choice.

The one ND I have had wasn't with a Glock. It was with a handgun with a safety. Like 99% of all ND's it was operator error, not the gun's fault.

I think the safety on a pistol can in some circumstances lead to a false sense of security and some complacency in the person carrying it that isn't there for a trained Glock user, since the Glock user KNOWS the gun will fire if the trigger is pressed.


----------



## H2O MAN (Mar 5, 2010)

*Two G21s and a G36*


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, I did again.  On the way home fro Headshots house I stopped to purchase ammo at a local gun shop.  I walked out with not only ammo, but a Serpa paddle hoster and you guessed it, another 1911.  Springfield Loaded "Operator" with the Pachmayer grips from the factory, olive drab frame with integral rail and the works. 

My credit agency is going to start sending hitmen to my house.

Here it is:  http://springfield-armory.primediaoutdoors.com/SPstory10.php


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Mar 5, 2010)

At least you chose another SA. snicker  snicker


----------



## AssadUSMC (Mar 5, 2010)

This 






If I had to pick one gun that had to last forever (i.e. no parts, cleaning it with sticks, etc.), I'd get a Glock 17.  Accurate, reliable, light...


----------



## iceman (Mar 5, 2010)

to everyone whos replied to this forum and those firearms are there own, and 8 duece i am insanly in envy of you all


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 5, 2010)

HoosierAnnie said:


> At least you chose another SA. snicker  snicker



Alway's Springfield, alway's. 

This is actually the MEU (SOC) pistol by Springfield.  It rocks !!!


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 5, 2010)

iceman said:


> to everyone whos replied to this forum and those firearms are there own, and 8 duece i am insanly in envy of you all



Well, these pistols don't come without a high cost.  My credit card is screaming to stop swiping her.  Not to mention I'm in the dog house with the better half. 


She'll get over it when she see's what I purchased for her.


----------



## iceman (Mar 5, 2010)

still the only 1911 im allowed has to have a level 3 firearms license and a 13 inch barrel


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 5, 2010)

iceman said:


> still the only 1911 im allowed has to have a level 3 firearms license and a 13 inch barrel



A "13"" barrel ? :uhh:  

Where do you live ???   That's basically a damn pistol cartridge rifle.


----------



## 7point62 (Mar 5, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Well, I did again.  On the way home fro Headshots house I stopped to purchase ammo at a local gun shop.  I walked out with not only ammo, but a Serpa paddle hoster and you guessed it, another 1911.  Springfield Loaded "Operator" with the Pachmayer grips from the factory, olive drab frame with integral rail and the works.
> 
> My credit agency is going to start sending hitmen to my house.
> 
> Here it is:  http://springfield-armory.primediaoutdoors.com/SPstory10.php



Ah, you bastard.


----------



## iceman (Mar 5, 2010)

london 
 and sadly due to some guy going nuts, all handguns are banned and were allowed a 3 shell shotgun and that requires a level two license, grrrrr i need to leave this place


----------



## iceman (Mar 5, 2010)

http://www.ukgundealer.com/rules.htm thats how annoying uk gun laws are


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 5, 2010)

7point62 said:


> Ah, you bastard.



When you get here, you'll be able to blast away all of my 1911's .  You just can't take them home.


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 5, 2010)

I am a huge fan of my Beretta 92FS's. I have one setup as a comp gun and the other is stock. Accuracy is AMAZING! Much better than any Glock I have ever seen.  I shoot regularly with LE's who have Glocks and even they shoot better with my 92FS. I have a FNH Compact Dac 9mm. I carry it in the summer because of the size! Great weapon too. Triger needed some work to remove excess travel but once the trigger jobs was done it became like a glove.

I have a new Spring Field .45 that is the cats meow!!! But I do not have enough rounds through it yet to carry.

I have a Beretta 86 in .380 (Dad bought it before he passed). It is OK but not enough POP if you get my drift. Shoots fine and is accurate as well. FN is good kit! But if I was only going to have one hand gun it would probably be my 92FS. 15+1 rounds and can handle Corbon ++P's. Very accurate and very reliable.

But hand guns are like beautiful woman! Everyone has a different opinion of what beautiful is! Find one that is a quality piece that fits you well and shoot it until you have muscle memory and can do a failure drill in the dark and still hit what your aiming at!!! Instinctively!!!

SHOT PLACEMENT, SHOT PLACEMENT, SHOT PLACEMENT!!!

Good Luck and post some gun porn when you get it! We love Gun Porn here!!!


----------



## 7point62 (Mar 6, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> When you get here, you'll be able to blast away all of my 1911's .  You just can't take them home.



Hopefully my gun man, Dan, who has 12 distributors, will call me and tell me my GI Champion is finally in, and I will come up there and shoot the street lights out with it. BTW, I shot a fuckin snake out of a ditch with an issue 1911 and he fuckin flew 10 feet in the air. It was a beautiful shot...I didn't even aim, I just pointed and blasted that motherfucker.;) Hey, bro, You are All World...


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 6, 2010)

7point62 said:


> Hopefully my gun man, Dan, who has 12 distributors, will call me and tell me my GI Champion is finally in, and I will come up there and shoot the street lights out with it. BTW, I shot a fuckin snake out of a ditch with an issue 1911 and he fuckin flew 10 feet in the air. It was a beautiful shot...I didn't even aim, I just pointed and blasted that motherfucker.;) Hey, bro, You are All World...



It's very possible to shoot out street lights and speed limit signs when your with the Duece and Headshot.  Snakes ? we've got plenty of em for ya.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Mar 6, 2010)

08steeda said:


> SHOT PLACEMENT, SHOT PLACEMENT, SHOT PLACEMENT!!!


 
But shot placement with a .45 is better than with a 9mm... :)


----------



## 0699 (Mar 6, 2010)

AssadUSMC said:


> But shot placement with a .45 is better than with a 9mm... :)


 
At least you can miss by a larger margin & still put your target down. 

Personally, I prefer the 9mm because I can control it better; I'm such a princess anything larger makes me recoil in fear.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 7, 2010)

Just about all are my favorites.  I carry a Glock 22 at work.  No issues with it at all. Nice pistol.  Off duty its a Kimber Ultra Carry (primary), .38snubby (Smith and Wesson), KelTec P3AT or a Glock 23.  Methods of carry vary with them as well.  Kimber either rides in a belt holster (Mitch Rosen) or a shoulder holster (also a Mitch Rosen).  KelTec is always in the back pocket in a pocket holster.  The snubby is sometimes on the ankle or in a jacket pocket.  The G23 rides in a CompTac paddle holster (probably one of the best paddles I have found).

Never really found a good inside the waistband holster that felt comfortable.  

Extra ammo is always carried too!:cool:


----------



## Tazz (Mar 7, 2010)

Id have to say of all my favorite guns, id have to say that my sw99  40cal.is my favorite of all. 

Its light , accurate , reliable and has the adjustable back strap so it fits my big paws perfectly. 

I added a rubber grip cover for added comfort.

I enjoy the 45's but, for personal protection i enjoy the 40cal because i get plenty of stopping power and added rounds dosnt hurt either.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 7, 2010)

Favorite sidearm?

I can't believe no one has said it yet- smatchet 

http://bibianacoble.com/Boker/boker_-_a-f_combat_smatchet,_field_model.htm


----------



## AssadUSMC (Mar 7, 2010)

Well if you want to go there...


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 7, 2010)

My favorite it pretty cool,  I can provide support for the neighbors with it.


----------



## LongTabSigO (Mar 7, 2010)

For those of you so blessed, or those who care to opine, any preferences for lefty-friendly sidearms?


----------



## 104TN (Mar 7, 2010)

LongTabSigO said:


> For those of you so blessed, or those who care to opine, any preferences for lefty-friendly sidearms?



You looking for a full size or sub/compact? 

I'm a lefty and with the addition of an ambi-safety I think the 1911 is set up better for lefties than righties.

  Over the last two weeks I’ve shot a handful of guns looking for an every day carry. So far I’ve been most impressed with the Ruger SR9 (did NOT like the compact version) and the Walther PPS...which I think fits the bill of a carry gun better. 

  While I like both guns in terms of ergonomics and accuracy (the trigger on the SR9 is AWESOME), I’m not sold on 9mm as a carry round and will being doing some more research on available loads before I make a decision on springing for the PPS.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 7, 2010)

The SW99 i have has ambidextrous mag release, so its both handed..lol


----------



## Flash (Mar 7, 2010)

The thread's original question "what is your favourite sidearm" - but I wonder, "favorite for what purpose?" Duty carry vs off-duty, CCW vs target shooting; two-legged targets vs four-legged targets . . .? 

My Munchkin sized Kahr PM 40 is  a great companion when I'm walking late night downtown. My ancient Colt 1911 .45 ACP fits my hand and eye without conscious thought and carries enough "oomph" to put a man down nearly anywhere my round winds up on his body. My SIG 226 9mm complied with a contract requirement, and gave me an endless supply of "free" ammo. My S&W .44 Mag Mountain Gun with handloads gives me some sense of protection when I'm strolling Alaska's rivers in the company of big Brownies. What's my favorite sidearm? The tool depends on the terrain and the target, oh, and the bank account, of course.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 7, 2010)

well said flash well said


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 8, 2010)

Tazz said:


> The SW99 i have has ambidextrous mag release, so its both handed..lol



Same with the Beretta's 92 or 96. Good to go either hand. Since I shoot with both left and right, maybe that's why i like the Beretta so much!


----------



## Tazz (Mar 8, 2010)

We used the Beretta in the MP's and I found it was a very nice gun. It was very accurate and had very few malfunctions. The only thing it lacked was knock down power...but it did have 16 rounds so that was a plus. But i would have preferred the old 1911's or at least a 40cal


----------



## ARS-031 (Mar 8, 2010)

Favourite 45: Wilson CQB
Favourite 9mm: Sig 226

All I need to be a happy little igloo maker.


----------

